

$100k Revenues in One Month - mast
http://startupdesi.com/100000-revenues-in-a-month-wow/

======
patio11
Most important bit of the post: "[Don't be] shy to charge more." If there are
people getting $250 of value out of your services, give them an option to pay
you $250.

~~~
Peaker
Wouldn't that negate the value that they get from the services, such that
their overall balance becomes $0?

I'd expect a charge (at least) slightly less than $250 in such a case so that
there's a win-win situation for both.

~~~
patio11
They probably don't have a hard limit at $250, and even if they do, it is
often useful to get extra money from folks who are getting incredible customer
surplus from you (e.g. big companies, well-paid professionals, etc) and just
ignore people who don't (students, startups, etc).

------
leftnode
Very awesome! To say I'm jealous is an understatement. One small nitpick, I
thought the title meant you made $100,000 your first month alone.
Congratulations none the less.

~~~
brianbreslin
I thought the same thing. I read that as $0-100k in first month. Still the
feat is impressive nonetheless.

~~~
chandoo
Well, that is just the post title on YC. My article still says $100,000
Revenues in <em>a</em> Month – Wow!!!

~~~
brianbreslin
oh I know. congrats on that BTW. Interesting read as well.

------
swombat
Congratulations! You're more profitable than Groupon :-)

------
euroclydon
I was thinking about writing an ebook, with code examples, that taught how to
build HTML5 WYSIWYG editor in HTML5/JS/jQuery.

It would include a full working website with database as a starter kit.

I wonder if something like this could be profitable...

~~~
petercooper
If you do and you have a reasonable affiliate program on it, I run a 7000+
subscriber strong JavaScript newsletter and would be all over this ;-) (Same
goes for any good JS related products, to be honest.)

~~~
euroclydon
Can you recommend an affiliate program?

~~~
petercooper
I've never run one. But the best ones I'm an affiliate _on_ so far seem to be
<http://zferral.com/> and <http://clickbank.com/> \- they're very different.
Zferral is basically a webapp that lets you create an affiliate program for
your "whatever" using your existing billing system. Clickbank, on the other
hand, actually hosts your product and does payment processing and affiliate
stuff all in one.

------
kez
Congratulations, that's very impressive! VBA seems like it will be around for
many years to come, and there is probably good opportunity in and around
financial centres (London's Canary Wharf/City, New York's Wall Street) for a
financial orientated VBA course.

As far as I know, many mid-office support staff spend their lives writing VBA
code to soup up spreadsheets for demanding traders. Sure plenty of them would
pay for a head start (or the firms would)

------
jjm
Congrats! Something has to be said of the demand for VBA in India however (or
what percentages of classes were in US/India).

Edit, how about some more blog posts (or comments here, both?) on your current
feedback loop that you used/developed the course material? (i.e End of class
surveys, emails, in class choices, etc). I'm interested in hearing about it
:-)

~~~
chandoo
@jjm... Most of the registrations are from US, Europe and Australia. We have
roughly 50 students from India.

Course content was developed after we did a survey. You can see the survey
here: <http://chandoo.org/wp/2011/04/18/online-vba-classes-survey/>

------
chintan100
Whoa! So awesome! Congrats!

If i am not mistaken, you are the same Chandoo who started the "All I want to
speak about CAT" (the profile pic is unforgettable :P) on pagalguy.com and
what a great ritual you have started there.

I am very happy to hear again from you in this grand manner and i wish you the
very best for your endeavor and congratulate you again for your success. :)

~~~
chandoo
Yes, the same Chandoo.. :)

------
Tycho
You know what, I miss programming Excel workbooks/spreadsheets. It's a hell of
a lot nicer than dealing with the CSS/HTML/DOM/JS web-stack. You've got your
data storage, visualization, maths functions, filtering algorithms, access-
control, WYSIWYG interface-builder all built-in and integrated.

------
mbesto
And looks like roughly $250k over a year? Not freaking bad! Congrats and
thanks for the transparency! You must be feeling great right about now.

------
turar
Cool, but what are the total expenses? You said unusual expenses are 16% of
revenues, but how much are "usual" expenses?

~~~
chandoo
Cost of running my websites ($100) Amazon S3, Cloudfront fees ($60) PayPal ,
2Checkout transaction charges (roughly 3.5%) Electricity ($50) rent ($100)
Salary for my VA ($250) Internet Provider Fees ($30) Skype + Phone ($25) Some
misc. expenses Office Comp. Backup fees - $10 Website backups - $15 Email
Newsletter (Aweber) - $70

For a detailed breakup - see here: <http://startupdesi.com/costs-of-running-
web-business/>

I did not include my hours in to this. But then I never do it.

------
teyc
How did you get started, and what were your original plans? Was it to deliver
in person training? Perhaps you should go on Mixergy.

------
noinput
Well deserved success from someone who obviously knows what they're talking
about (and selling). A big congrats!

------
happyfeet
Awesome! Many congratulations man. It is very impressive and very much
appreciate you sharing the details.

------
known
Is <http://www.khanacademy.org/> your competition?

------
MatthewB
Very nice. It looks like you worked your ass off on the site and it definitely
shows. Well done.

------
fvryan
awesome! thanks for the detailed explanation as well, i wish you all the best

------
VB6_Foreverr
I got this message when I followed the link to his vbaclasses

Your computer or another computer on your network is compromised with a virus.
This allows online criminals to use it as part of a botnet to send spam and
attack websites.

Am I the only one?

~~~
chandoo
I think this is the cloudflare message. You can complete the captcha to get
in.

